# She's BAAAAAAACK!!!



## Kalisiin (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, you won't have to worry much, I doubt I'll be hanging here much anymore, I have gotten a lot more into the dingoo, and found a nice dingoo board, so...generally, since you all hate me so much around here...I guess I got more class than to hang where I'm not wanted, so you probably won't see much of me.

At least you'll have to find someone else to kick around.


----------



## Law (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## tj_cool (Nov 27, 2009)

wait, we hate you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I missed something here


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 27, 2009)

who are you?


----------



## bazamuffin (Nov 27, 2009)

Errrrr, OK? Thanx for the heads up


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 27, 2009)

uhhh..?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 27, 2009)

Obvious troll is obvious


----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2009)

Don't be a stranger.


----------



## worlok375 (Nov 27, 2009)

Welcome...back?


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 27, 2009)

uhhh....?

Still confused.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 27, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> wait, we hate you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I flamed her like hell. Seriously.

I don't get the point of this thread though, it makes no sense saying you're back when you've found another board and are posting on that one.


----------



## Danny600kill (Nov 27, 2009)

errrm... welcome back i guess?

Wait so we hate each other, or do u just hate me, or do i just hate u. W8s first who are u?

Hmm strange topic

Oh well


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 28, 2009)

Hellogoodbye.

Were people really mean to her?
But she was so likable and non-abrasive.


----------



## zeromac (Nov 28, 2009)

hello?


----------



## Advi (Nov 28, 2009)

Hmm...........what's this?



Spoiler



My attention-whore sensors are tingling!


----------



## Gore (Nov 28, 2009)

omg it's her! that one.. girl?!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 28, 2009)

~*WELCOME BACK!!!*~


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 28, 2009)

We'll let you know when we decide to forego our current forum rules in favor of yours.


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 28, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> We'll let you know when we decide to forego our current forum rules in favor of yours.



You mean...when you decide to be fair Admins, and do your job to stop flamebaiters?

Yeah, well...let me know when that happens, okay?


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 28, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The point of this thread is to let you know just how badly you hurt me, and hopefully at least make you feel bad for doing it.  Duh.

If it wasn't for a VERY few decent people I've met around here that I'd like to stay in touch with, I'd not have even bothered at all.

But I'd like to let those few know I'm still around, and let them know where they are now more likely to find me, okay?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 28, 2009)

Kalisiin said:
			
		

> The point of this thread is to let you know just how badly you hurt me, and hopefully at least make you feel bad for doing it.  Duh.
> 
> If it wasn't for a VERY few decent people I've met around here that I'd like to stay in touch with, I'd not have even bothered at all.
> 
> But I'd like to let those few know I'm still around, and let them know where they are now more likely to find me, okay?



You...you sir....you....you are...you are an ATTENTION WHORE.


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorry but I cannot say I know what you are complaining about? Could you possibly show what is wrong as insulting the GBAtemp staff, _particularly_ mthrnite is the equivalent of making a puppy cry.


----------



## Domination (Nov 28, 2009)

Good that you found a forum that accepts you. I would like to say I'll miss you, but I don't know you well enough. And losen up a bit, IMO, one reason people flame you is because you sound too serious.


----------



## Raika (Nov 28, 2009)

I remember you!






Right?


----------



## elixirdream (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi there


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 28, 2009)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Sorry but I cannot say I know what you are complaining about? Could you possibly show what is wrong as insulting the GBAtemp staff, _particularly_ mthrnite is the equivalent of making a puppy cry.
> 
> Couldn't say anything about making a puppy cry...but plenty of people on this forum have made ME cry, and Mthrnite never seems to give a good god damn.  Because none of the Admins ever does anything to the people who are mean to me.  They flamebait me and get away with it.  Nothing ever gets done if I complain about it to Admins...and when I finally can take no more, and then react...since Admin won't do their job...then I get warn increase/ban.
> 
> ...



Yep.  and you're one of the cool folks around here.  I oughta send you a PM let you know where you can find me more regularly if you like.  I'm on a board about the Dingoo, lately, as I find I'm more into that device just lately...and most of the people there are nicer.  With a few exceptions.  The good folk mostly know who they are.  So do the mean people, although I daresay most of the mean people probably think they are God's greatest work.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Nov 28, 2009)

Damn, i thought it was boxy news. It sucks that you can't take internet harassment though, how old are you, 12? Sorry, I'll try to be nice, but honestly, sometimes you've just got to ignore it. Trolls like it when people get mad, so dont get mad. Not hard eh?


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 28, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Kalisiin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No - I just DEMAND to be treated fairly and respectfully.
And someone who does not treat me right OUGHT to feel rotten for treating me badly.


----------



## Domination (Nov 28, 2009)

Kalisiin said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmm, I can see your point, but its like that. If you take a trip around gamespot/gamefags, you'll see taht their community is trash cmpared to ours. When facing diverse communities like ours, you can't expect the same level of maturity you'll find in an office. What I think is your biggest problem is that you are a mature woman with a lot of views, but are facing some younger guys that don't have the same level/train of thought as you. There are probably a lot of 15 year old boys like me.

A few flamers because they don't represent our community, there are actually pretty good members among us (that said, I'm not one of them), and you will probably find friends within some of them if you loosen up a little.

I think you should stay here, maybe not as your active first forum, but visit a while everyday. But if you insist, then I wish you good luck with your new friends at the dingoo forum.

Edit: And yes, like someone said, you gotta learn to ignore some of these people. In larger internet commnities like ours, there are bound to be people who beg to differ from you, you can't stop it.


----------



## DozerGuy (Nov 28, 2009)

Sweetheart, you'll never make it in this world if you let assholes ruin your mood. thicken up your skin and leave the hating to the haters.


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 28, 2009)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> Damn, i thought it was boxy news. It sucks that you can't take internet harassment though, how old are you, 12? Sorry, I'll try to be nice, but honestly, sometimes you've just got to ignore it. Trolls like it when people get mad, so dont get mad. Not hard eh?



Maybe if you do not have mental issues, like I do.
I have anger-management issues, and have arrested emotional development.

Chalk it up to be raised by an abusive, alcoholic asshole of a father.

I'm so fucked up I'll never be healed.

I honestly CANNOT take meanness.  I've already taken far too much of it in my life.

Physically, i'm 38.  Emotionally...yeah, you're probably about right, I'm about 12.

That is what happens when you grow up abused mentally, verbally, physically, emotionally, and sexually...by an alcoholic mother fucker.

It's a miracle I'm at all functional, and not in a room with white walls somewhere.

So just...if ya don't like me...fuckin' have a heart and just lay off or ignore me, okay?

Christ, is it really THAT HARD to be nice instead of being an asshole?

WHY are most people on the Internet such assholes?  Is it because they think they are nice, safe, and anonymous?
I just don't get it.

The fuckin' schoolyard bully was never even as bad as some of the assholes on the Net.

And I, for one, do not have the emotional capacity to deal with it.

Which is why the Admins need to step up, do their jobs, and make people stop being mean...or ban THEM.


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 28, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Edit: And yes, like someone said, you gotta learn to ignore some of these people. In larger internet commnities like ours, there are bound to be people who beg to differ from you, you can't stop it.




I wish I could.

I simply am not CAPABLE of it.

I CAN'T ignore what hurts.  I've already been hurt too much in life to ignore hurts anymore.


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 28, 2009)

DozerGuy said:
			
		

> Sweetheart, you'll never make it in this world if you let assholes ruin your mood. thicken up your skin and leave the hating to the haters.



You don't get it.  i'm not CAPABLE of it any more.

Neither would you be...if your life was the living hell mine has been.

I simply am no longer able to ignore hurts...no matter how small.

It's like when you get punched a hell of a lot, in the same place...over and over.

Eventually...even just being touched there hurts like hell and makes you scream.

That is what it is like for me anymore.  I simply have been hurt too much.


----------



## elixirdream (Nov 28, 2009)

then why not don't give a DAMN about them?
i know it hurts but why take things that serious if you don't like them


----------



## Domination (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey, its like that on the internet tbh. When your dingoo forum gets even bigger (I'm guessing it isn't small), there would be much more of the flamers, its natural on the internet that people like to voice their views or opposition. Would you quit that forum too? Just don't give a damn. How many people flamed you? Its not even a small fraction of our total community. I know many tempers who are sensible, and only like to clown around sometimes.

But still if you want to leave, I can't stop you. But you should learn to ignore them, that is if you are in the right. If you are in the wrong, just apologize and the people will stop flaming.


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 28, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> then why not don't give a DAMN about them?
> i know it hurts but why take things that serious if you don't like them



You just simply don't understand.
I have no goddam self-esteem or self-worth left.  It's all long ago been taken away from me.

do you not understand I do not have many of the defenses most people have and take for granted?

This is what happens when you grow up abused.  You end up like me.  Or you end up a totally emotionless robot.  Or you end up a mass criminal.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 28, 2009)

Kalisiin said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should think twice before insulting a well respected member such as Mthrnite.

[BATMAN] And if you like flamebaiters, than you're gonna love me. [/BATMAN]


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 28, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Hey, its like that on the internet tbh. When your dingoo forum gets even bigger (I'm guessing it isn't small), there would be much more of the flamers, its natural on the internet that people like to voice their views or opposition. Would you quit that forum too? Just don't give a damn. How many people flamed you? Its not even a small fraction of our total community. I know many tempers who are sensible, and only like to clown around sometimes.
> 
> But still if you want to leave, I can't stop you. But you should learn to ignore them, that is if you are in the right. If you are in the wrong, just apologize and the people will stop flaming.



My issue is more with the Admins who I feel are not fair in dealing with the issue.
They simply refuse to do their job and punish the mean folks...and I know it's true, because they keep going right on being mean...and THEIR hurtful, mean, rotten posts never get deleted...and THEY never go away for a while, so I know they don't get banned.

My issue is that the Admins are just like the teacher in grade school who refuses to see the bully for who he is.  And who thusly believes that the VICTIM is the "problem child."


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 28, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Kalisiin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He should think twice before punishing me for reacting when he fails to do something about the flamebaiters.

It's his JOB to make sure flamebaiters don't get away with it.

I'm only asking the guy to do his job.  Instead of just taking the lazy, easy way out, and punishing the victim, and insisting that the victim is the "problem child."


----------



## Domination (Nov 28, 2009)

Kalisiin said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be fair, the admins have much more pressing matters than banning a few members, the running of the site needs much more than just selecting a few options you know. And you have noted yourself that you are sensitive, but some of the posts may have been still borderline acceptable. And I wouldn't use "ban", because I'm sure a lot of us regulars have flamed at least once or twice, even trolling, if they banned a lot of us wouldn't be here.

If you didn't know, the mods did do something. Hadrian did suspend Overlord Nadrian for flaming you... I think.


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 28, 2009)

Kalisiin said:
			
		

> Edgedancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry again. I am not meaning to be rude but can I see a specific example of the mods not doing their jobs. 
To be frank, there are thousands of posts that get few onto this site daily and the mods are simply not going to be able to monitor everything that goes on. They have lived outside of GBAtemp and this essentially volunteer work for them. I am not attempting to say that your feelings are negligible and don't matter, because they do. By making threads like this and replying in a hostile fashion you are simply allowing those that pissed you off to win and you want to hold yourself to a higher standard than that. Sometimes, you simply have to shrug off a couple of criticism's so that they do not taint the grand community that is GBAtemp.net.


----------



## DaMummy (Nov 28, 2009)

lol why are you people paying attention to this girl? i swear she better not be talking about gp32x forums...and why is she crying to us about being sexually abused?


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Nov 28, 2009)

DaMummy said:
			
		

> lol why are you people paying attention to this girl? i swear she better not be talking about gp32x forums...and why is she crying to us about being sexually abused?



Seriously she could be trolling, but why take the chance? If there is any chance at all that she is what she says and is just an emotionally fragile person, why be a dick about it.

Try being human.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 28, 2009)

I think you really need to grow a freaking backbone.  If you're seriously crying from people flaming you on here, you need to get off the internet.  Period.  It ain't the staff's jobs to punish people because you're too sensetive.  Seriously, grow a back bone, don't take what people say quite so seriously.  Otherwise you're just going to keep looking like an attention whore, and you're going to keep getting flamed.  This very topic is nothing more the a flamebait.

It's the internet.  Grow up.


----------



## bazamuffin (Nov 28, 2009)

Close this thread!! Fuckin' pointless, and as the sign says 'DO NOT FEED THE TROLLS'


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 28, 2009)

@ Domination - Then WHY don't the Admins TELL me that they banned him so I could take the satisfaction of knowing someone who was mean got what they deserved?

As long as I do not KNOW they have been punished, then, as far as I'm concerned, they weren't.

@Empreror = Thanks.
Exactly.  why do people have to be such dicks?  Try being human.
You think it's easy for me to talk about all this shit?

All I am basically asking for people to do is try being human.  Either 
A - be nice to me   OR
B - leave me the hell alone.

Is THAT so frigging hard?

That is truly all I really want out of this topic.  I want those who will be nice to be nice, and cool and we can talk about computer/gaming stuff.  And for those who are gonna be dicks - just do it to SOMEONE ELSE.

@ Bazamuffin - I am not a troll.  Since WHEN is it trolling...To ask people to try being human...and to either be nice to me or just leave me the hell alone?  I literally am not able to take mean-ness.  So I'm asking those who would spew it...to do it at somone else...someone who CAN take it.  Because I can't.

And because I can't...I'm asking the Admins to be more attentive with regards to taking care of flamebaiters, before a bad situation gets worse, and then I end up being the one who gets punished, because I don't see the job being done (i.e. the flamebaiters being stopped/punished - and they go right on continuing to be mean...instead of just leaving me the hell alone if they don't like me.)

I am, quite literally, very close to tears, begging people to either just be nice or leave me be.
Why does it take reducing me to that to get a little humanity?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 28, 2009)

Im going to bookmark this thread just for the hell of it.


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 28, 2009)

Now that sigline is funny, dude!

See, one does not have to be MEAN...to be funny.

I don't know why some people think they are funny, when what they really are is just plain mean.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 28, 2009)

People have been mean and will always be
I'm sure there are some people on that other forum as well

The moderators and admins try their best to stop flaming and trolling, but its Impossible to stop them all...
And they possibly warned a lot of people. But you can't expect them to tell you about all of that, as thats not how the system works.

I personally have been flamed hundreds of times, but I'm still here. (possibly because my reaction to it is different). I've also seen people being flamed and probably flamed myself. Nothing to do about it.

I know one other friend that was a bit like you (he couldn't stand being flamed and stuff) and he tried to kill himself due it (Luckily we prevented it). Make sure that NEVER happens to you, its not worth it.


If you really don't like all those people, go to My controls > manage ignored users. Add all the names of the people that were mean to you and their posts will disappear for you.


----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> If you really don't like all those people, go to My controls > manage ignored users. Add all the names of the people that were mean to you and their posts will disappear for you.


No they don't. You can still see the person posted in a thread, you can see their topics, all the "ignore" option does is put spoiler tags on their post. Well in that case you might as well just ignore them _manually_.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The ignore option as it is now is next to useless.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 28, 2009)

At least the content of the posts get removed (which was what I meant)
It just gives an option to un-ignore, thats all you see.

And you can't receive PMs from them (I think)

But if you don't like that Idea, then thats your problem
If it was useless, it wouldn't be there, would it?


----------



## Shinryuji (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a question. If you are already getting flamed, firstly.. Why take it out on the Admin? They may run this forum but they are ONLY FUCKING HUMANS. Secondly, Why the hell would you post that you have mental disorders or were abused on the fucking internet! I know people who have had abusive parents, been raped and are mentally unstable, but they have only told one or two people that are really close to them. It is not something you tell people on a forum.
Seriously. I call bullshit.
Also, just to make it clear, I am NOT flaming you. I am pointing out that either, you are less fucked up than you say you are, or that you make no sense.

EDIT: Just realised. If you have had such a big problem with flamers here, why come back? It's obvious that you wouldn't like it here, so I'm confused about the nature of this thread ._.


----------



## capt.fruitcake (Nov 28, 2009)

Goodbye and thanks for all the fish..


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 28, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can see it when someone else quotes them.  It's useless.


----------



## zeromac (Nov 28, 2009)

Thisis kinda turning into a flamewar so could a Mthr out there close this?


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 28, 2009)

Shinryuji said:
			
		

> I have a question. If you are already getting flamed, firstly.. Why take it out on the Admin? They may run this forum but they are ONLY FUCKING HUMANS. Secondly, Why the hell would you post that you have mental disorders or were abused on the fucking internet! I know people who have had abusive parents, been raped and are mentally unstable, but they have only told one or two people that are really close to them. It is not something you tell people on a forum.
> Seriously. I call bullshit.
> Also, just to make it clear, I am NOT flaming you. I am pointing out that either, you are less fucked up than you say you are, or that you make no sense.
> 
> EDIT: Just realised. If you have had such a big problem with flamers here, why come back? It's obvious that you wouldn't like it here, so I'm confused about the nature of this thread ._.



Listen.  You don't know me.  YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO DOUBT WHAT I SAID, IT IS ALL TRUE.

I'm only telling this stuff...TRYING DESPERATELY TO APPEAL TO A LITTL HUMANITY IN ORDER TO ASK PEOPLE TO BACK THE HELL OFF ME, OKAY???

You think it's easy to talk about this shit?  You think I really WANT to?

No, I don't, but since assholes will listen to nothing else, I am BEGGING with tears in my eyes...TO BE LEFT THE HELL ALONE by people who are not going to be nice!!!!


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 28, 2009)

see, thats how easy it is to misunderstand posts
that was a good example of a so called 'Flame' pointed to me
while it wasn't intended so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thats what happens all the time

the ignore user thing has more features than just removing posts, btw


----------



## Domination (Nov 28, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> the ignore user thing has more features than just removing posts, btw


Does it let me ignore this super annoying member by the name of tj_cool?


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 28, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


many members are ignoring me atm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so join the club


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 28, 2009)

I've tried very hard to manage your issues, but you cannot manage your own. I tried to help you, you would not let me. The only way you would be satisfied is if I did everything you told me to, and you did exactly what you wanted to, regardless if you you were breaking rules in the process. That doesn't work here. You are not allowed to rant all you want about anything you feel like, and then rant at the moderators that try to rein you in for your own good, and for the good of the board.

As for your problems, they are your own. All pain is local. You cannot expect people to treat you special, and then bully them when they don't. Well, you can, but not on this forum. You've ignored my advice and my warnings, and in short, you seem to have no notion of anyone else's feelings but your own. If you continue to use your problems as currency to get what you want, and continue to see yourself as above the rules due to your life situation, and continue to bully those that do not agree with you, you will continue to get warnings until you are banned from this site.

If you want to play nice, and follow the rules of the forum, you are welcome here, and we will work with you to make you as comfortable _as is possible within our means to do so_.


----------



## Jackreyes (Nov 28, 2009)

Kalisiin said:
			
		

> Shinryuji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course, the easiest way to be left 'the hell alone' is to not be here yourself.
Why come back at all if all you get is abuse? You brought all of this upon yourself.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 28, 2009)

Just did more research and it seems the ignore user thing is useless here after all

On one of the other boards I visit, not only the posts get blocked, but also the topics, quotes, PMs and shouts as well as to prevent them from visiting your profile.
(and they disappear completely)

I guess its not THAT advanced here, so you win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






ok, enough offtopic


----------



## iFish (Nov 28, 2009)

ok i usnderstand i have been flamed before (come to hink of it everybody has a few dark times here on the temp but i had a person lock my thred but htats not the point)

if somebody is annoy9ng the fuck outta you just stay outta that thred and rant about it inm the blooging using their name to make them feel bad

well i have seen you once very cool personj


----------



## prowler (Nov 28, 2009)

who is this emo?


----------



## Jaems (Nov 28, 2009)

INTERNET DRAMA


----------



## Shakraka (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh, look at this shitty thread about someone no one cares abou-
>5 pages and 64 replies
What the fuck.


----------



## prowler (Nov 28, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> >5 pages and 64 replies



65 66 now


----------



## outgum (Nov 28, 2009)

I dont mean to be rude....
but you seem REALLY demanding...
As in like... YOu try to change everyone else, but yourself?
How is that fair to the rest of us.... the world DOESN'T revolve around YOU.
Life has always BEEN unfair, and it always WILL be, Come watch Twilight with me or something? Fantasy worlds are always nice?
But thats exactly what it is, There IS a difference between Fantasy or Reality, and what you want isn't reality, someone out there will always be a troll or a hater. You just have to move on.

I can be a nice person, but i can also be a dick. look, im keeping a open mind about you, and im not going to judge, this was just my two cents.

~Jordan (Outgum)

EDIT: In addition, People are probably calling you a troll because over time the word troll has turned into, and i quote:
"My opinion differs to yours, so therefore you are a troll"


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 28, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> I've tried very hard to manage your issues, but you cannot manage your own. I tried to help you, you would not let me. The only way you would be satisfied is if I did everything you told me to, and you did exactly what you wanted to, regardless if you you were breaking rules in the process. That doesn't work here. You are not allowed to rant all you want about anything you feel like, and then rant at the moderators that try to rein you in for your own good, and for the good of the board.
> 
> As for your problems, they are your own. All pain is local. You cannot expect people to treat you special, and then bully them when they don't. Well, you can, but not on this forum. You've ignored my advice and my warnings, and in short, you seem to have no notion of anyone else's feelings but your own. If you continue to use your problems as currency to get what you want, and continue to see yourself as above the rules due to your life situation, and continue to bully those that do not agree with you, you will continue to get warnings until you are banned from this site.
> 
> If you want to play nice, and follow the rules of the forum, you are welcome here, and we will work with you to make you as comfortable _*as is possible within our means to do so*_.



That is all I ever asked for.  Note the bold I added to your words.
Because I do not believe that you have been trying all that hard in the past.

Seriously, all I am really asking for is for people to be nice or just leave me alone.  and it's a damn crying shame that I gotta get into a ton of personal shit that's no-one else's business, in order to appeal to most people's humanity to ask them to just not be assholes to ME...that if they're gonna be that way, do it to someone else.

I think it really sucks I gotta beg this hard to not be driven crazy, to not be driven over the edge and into doing something possibly drastic over someone being incredibly mean.


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 28, 2009)

Jackreyes said:
			
		

> Kalisiin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EVEN if that were true...DOES THAT EXCUSE OTHER PEOPLE'S UTTER ASSHOLERY??  I THINK NOT!!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 28, 2009)

Okay, to TC:

1: How do we know your so-called "problems" are even real?  You act like a fussy kitte-*shot* child.  There are rules in place, and you are NOT above them.  I've been to a lot of forums, and this forum seems, to be totally honest, quite tame compared a lot of them.

2: You're demanding for us to treat you better, but, oh wait, you're treating us like dog shit. 

3: You're acting as if we should put you above the rules, and revere you as some kind of goddess.  You say you want a little humanity?  Go out into the damn real world.  

On second thought, no, don't.  You'll get trampled, beaten, and hurt even more.  At least here, you don't have people actually yelling at you in your face.  Again, we have no proof that any of what you say your problems are are true, so really, you look like a general freaking troll.  

*Humanity is cruel, get over it.  Humanity is mean, rude, nasty, selfish, all that fun stuff.  Get over it.*


I think a good saying here is:

*IF YOU CAN'T TAKE THE HEAT, GET OUT OF THE DANG KITCHEN*


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 28, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Life has always BEEN unfair, and it always WILL be,
> ~Jordan (Outgum)
> 
> EDIT: In addition, People are probably calling you a troll because over time the word troll has turned into, and i quote:
> "My opinion differs to yours, so therefore you are a troll"



Again...does this in any way EXCUSE or JUSTIFY their assholery?

Why the fuck can't people just fucking be nice?


----------



## luke_c (Nov 28, 2009)

It's called the internet, live with it.
Also, who the hell are you?


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 28, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Okay, to TC:
> 
> 1: How do we know your so-called "problems" are even real?  You act like a fussy kitte-*shot* child.  There are rules in place, and you are NOT above them.  I've been to a lot of forums, and this forum seems, to be totally honest, quite tame compared a lot of them.
> 
> ...




Is it SUCH A FUCKING CHORE TO YOU...is it SO absolutely hard for you to fucking be nice, instead of an asshole?

If so...then what does that say about you?

And yet I'M supposedly the one with problems?

Don't any of you see this yet?


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 28, 2009)

I think its best to just






Its turned into a flame thread and I don't see the need for it to be open seeing that the OP has said all that they could really.  Also there are way too many posts to delete so screw it.

Move along folk nothing to see here.


----------

